# Lost Raft on San Juan



## restrac2000

Have ya'll contacted Glen Canyon National Recreation Area? If not, you may want to send them a pdf flyer with relevant information that they can hand out to boaters launching for the San Juan Arm region. Sadly its less traveled but someone may stumble upon it if it was not found between the flashing drainage and Clay Hills. 

Best of luck.

Phillip


----------



## thinksnow

Yeah hope you get it back. That is a bad day on the river. We were down at Slick Horn B that night. Our boats were up in the Tammies in the morning. No stray boat down to Clay Hills. Two boat were lost upstream of us that night too...was that you canoa?


----------



## zbaird

That sucks. Trusting your boat to one d ring is never a good idea.

I would think it has made it to powell by now.


----------



## canoa

ThinkSnow- I think my friend was in the the group you heard about. It was a group of 5 with three boats. They put all their stuff on one boat and rowed out. Said it was 25 miles to Clay Hills. They found one raft in the falls below Clay Hills.


----------



## canoa

restrac2000 said:


> Have ya'll contacted Glen Canyon National Recreation Area? If not, you may want to send them a pdf flyer with relevant information that they can hand out to boaters launching for the San Juan Arm region. Sadly its less traveled but someone may stumble upon it if it was not found between the flashing drainage and Clay Hills.
> 
> Best of luck.
> 
> Phillip


Yes I think they did a fly over and found one raft in the falls below Clay Hills. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## canoa

canoa said:


> My friend is looking for a 14' raft that was lost on the San Juan on 7/5 in the flash. They were down from Mexican Hat heading to Clay Hills. I think a 14' blue boat, I'm waiting for more info. The D ring pulled off so all she found was her bow line and D ring . She is looking for it now. Please call or text ER @ 315 569 0003 if you have any information. Thanks


Here is the info on the type of raft-

Hyside, 14ft, name/number on back right tube. Pole cat sawyer oars yellow and black, name/number on there too, as well on the spares 


Thanks again for any help.


----------



## Boat-ERS

Boat recovered. Sitting in San Juan arm of the lake. Capi Juan thanks for posting on here. ThinkSnow we stopped to talk to you I believe, one person in a duckie paddle up to your camp. Also think you were the group above us at Honaker the first night (Friday). 
FYI we didn't loose the boat because of the one d ring. There was another rope that snapped too. The rope found was attached to the other boat and was on that boat. The boat probably rode together until the falls. Boats where about 5 feet on shore, while beach gave way, the force ripped them both off. 
Why does there always need to be that person that thinks they know better?


----------



## thinksnow

WOW I'm glad you found both boats. Yeah we were at Honaker the night before, and Slick horn the night of. You know if we could have done anything we would have to help out. We all are one big family out on the river. Cheers & SYOTR


----------



## restrac2000

Congrats, that is a great ending to a rough experience. 

Phillip


----------



## Boat-ERS

thinksnow said:


> WOW I'm glad you found both boats. Yeah we were at Honaker the night before, and Slick horn the night of. You know if we could have done anything we would have to help out. We all are one big family out on the river. Cheers & SYOTR


For sure Thinksnow! It's been quite the experience & adventure!


----------



## ahughes124

*Agreed*

While there a lot of helpful folks on this forum, the number of know-it-alls who have never made a mistake is a bit staggering.


----------

